# -ème / chiffres / nombres ordinaux (FR > ES)



## tgarvey

Je n'ai pas maitrisé les nombres ordinaux en espagnol.  On ne les trouve pas tous dans le dictionnaire.  Qqnn. peut me donner un coup de main?  

10ème -
11ème -
12ème -
13ème -
20ème -
23ème -
30ème -
40ème -
50ème -
60ème -
70ème -
80ème -
90ème -
200ème -
1000ème -

Merci


----------



## plaermavida

Décimo
Undécimo
Duodécimo
Decimotercero
Vigésimo
Vigésimotercero
Trigésimo
Cuadragésimo
Quincuagésimo
Sexagésimo
Septuagésimo
Octogésimo
Nonagésimo
200?
Milésimo.


----------



## araceli

200 ducentésimo

Lo tuve que buscar en Google porque no lo sabía...


----------



## eduarodi

Igual, habría que aclarar que los ordinales a partir del 11 se usan muy poco en castellano, ¿no? El papa nuevo se llama en castellano "Benedicto dieciséis". Y, por ejemplo, los últimos reyes franceses eran "Luis catorce, Luis quince, Luis dieciséis". También cuando se cumple un aniversario de algún acontecimiento se dice, por ejemplo "el aniversario número cuarenta", en lugar de "el cuadragésimo aniversario".

Un abrazo.


----------



## Marduke

Hablando de números ordinales... siempre he pensado que decir "La cuarenta edición de blabla" era un error, pero hace poco creo haber oído que puede utilizarse un número cardinal como uno ordinal... A pesar de que para mis oídos sigue sonando igual de chirriante, alguien sabe si es válido?


----------



## esteban

De acuerdo con ustedes. Los números ordinales son bastante irregulares en español y se usan poco por esta razón (!nadie los conoce bien!)...
Aún así yo diría que la "cuarenta edición de blabla" está mal dicho...en el lenguaje hablado después de 10, me parece que, como dijo eduardodi*, se usan rara vez los números ordinales. No sé como sea en los demás países hispanohablantes pero en Colombia muchas veces uno dice "llegué de once" o "Montoya llegó de quince en la carrera de Mónaco" en vez de "llegué de undécimo" o "Montoya llegó de décimoquinto en la carrera de Mónaco"...


*Inicialmente escribí que araceli había sido la (?el?) que había escrito que rara vez se utilizaban los números ordinales después de 10 pero había sido eduardodi. !Me disculpo pues por la metida de pata!


----------



## araceli

Hola
Esteban: Yo no dije que se usan poco los números ordinales, lo dijo otro forero.
Me parece que lo correcto es usarlos y también que no los usamos todos porque no los sabemos.
Undésimo, vigésimo quinto, doudécimo, centésimo, etc., me resultan familiares, pero muchos otros no.
Acá también se plantea el eterno tema: ¿Hablamos y escribimos correctamente en la vida diaria? Creo que no...aunque no me gusta generalizar.
Saludos.


----------



## eduarodi

Yo creo que el problema de los ordinales, a partir del _*undécimo*_, es que no tienen valor comunicativo. Si se dice que _*"es el cuadrigentésimo sexagésimo octavo aniversario"*_ de algo, la expresión será correcta, pero va a ser muy difícil entenderla. Por eso, no la usamos, y preferimos decir que _*"se cumplen cuatrocientos sesenta y ocho años"*_. Se supone que uno habla, en principio, para transmitir un mensaje, y ser entendido claramente y sin ambigüedad, y no, _*en principio*_, por el valor estético de las palabras, o para mostrar corrección lingüística. Importa más hacerse entender que ser corecto o sonar bien. Y por eso, las palabras difíciles o que presentan alguna duda, se tienden a evitar.

Es lo mismo que pasa cuando buscamos una manera alternativa de decir las cosas, cuando no recordamos cómo se conjuga un verbo. Si no recordamos si se dice _*licua*_ o _*licúa*_, en lugar de _*"Se licua la fruta durante dos minutos"*_ (Perdonen, pero no se me ocurre un ejemplo menos tonto) decimos _*"Se pasa la fruta por la licuadora durante dos minutos"*_.


----------



## SOL1

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos,

Cuando se habla de un edificio, y quiero decir "le treizième étage", se dice: decimotercera o treceava planta?

Me podeis decir cual es la diferencia entre las 2 palabras?

Muchas gracias

ciao


----------



## poupounette

Se dice décimotercera. Treceava corresponde a 1/13, es decir, es la  treceava parte.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Te iba a copiar un extraxto del libro "Guía práctica del español actual" pero creo que en esta página lo explica mucho más claro: Ver 

Saludos

*EDIT*: De acuerdo con Poupounette (nos hemos cruzado).


----------



## Paquita

Y ¿ por qué no se diría la planta trece ?


----------



## SOL1

Muchas gracias!! Es lo que pensaba pero el otro día oí alguién decir treceava planta... yo no le dije nada pero después tuve dudas.

ciao


----------



## Tximeleta123

Paquit& said:


> Y ¿ por qué no se diría la planta trece ?


 
Sería totalmente correcto Paquit&.
Se puede utilizar ordinales o numerales, pero no los faccionarios en este caso.


----------



## chics

Hola,

*Decimotercera* es la que hace trece, escrita con números es la 13ª.
*Treceava* planta sería menos de un palmo de altura, una parte pequeña de una sola planta: 1/13.

En el lenguaje oral, a partir de la planta undécima (la 11ª) lo más común es utilizar el numeral, es decir "once", para no ser farragosos. En tu caso diríamos "voy a la planta (número) trece". Por supuesto, en un contexto que requiera un lenguaje especialmente cuidado y formal es preferible volver a la _decimotercera planta_.

En lenguaje escrito no existe este problema, ya que siempre puede usarse el número: 11ª, 13ª, 37ª, etc. Ésto se usa siempre al escribir direcciones, en presentaciones de tipo powerpoint, en documentos técnicos de arquitectura e ingeniería, por ejemplo. En un documento literario se considera más elegante escribirlo con letras: _decimotercera_.

Esto que te he puesto no son normas, sólo una descripción de lo que se hace por aquí.

Saludos.

EDITO: Buf... soy más lenta... ¡tres mensajes! nuevos se me aparecen cuando cuelgo mi mensaje. Pue, Paquita, como decía, lo usual sobretodo cuando el nombre es tan largo que cuando acaban de decírtelo ya no te acuerdas de cómo empezaba, es usar el ordinal. Luego,_ *la planta trece*_. Es correcto y yo personalmente lo prefiero.


----------



## Skara B.

Nueva pregunta
​ 

hola
intento decir "vingt-septième" en español 

¿veinte septimo?

"Se trata de la veinte septima Constitucion desde la primera en 1811"

gracias por su ayuda !


----------



## Mabel62

Hola.
Se trata de la vigésimo séptima Constitución.


----------



## Skara B.

¡oh muchas gracias!
¡No lo habría encontrado sóla!


----------



## Semipucelano

Ten cuidado en dejar "vigésimo" invariable si lleva otro ordinal detras, pero en cambiarlo si significa "le número 20". Por ejemplo:

· La decimo novena cosa
· La vigésima cosa
· La vigésimo primera cosa ...


----------



## Probo

Semipucelano said:


> Ten cuidado en dejar "vigésimo" invariable si lleva otro ordinal detras, pero en cambiarlo si significa "le número 20". Por ejemplo:
> 
> · La decimo novena cosa
> · La vigésima cosa
> · La vigésimo primera cosa ...


Siento contradecirte, pero se dice "vigésim*a *primer*a *cosa". Al menos, yo tengo delante ahora mismo el DRAE y dice claramente _vigésima primera edición._ Saludos.


----------



## Semipucelano

Probo said:


> Siento contradecirte, pero se dice "vigésim*a *primer*a *cosa". Al menos, yo tengo delante ahora mismo el DRAE y dice claramente _vigésima primera edición._ Saludos.




... Pues sí que tienes razón, mea culpa de leer libros "caducados" Pero te juro que en el apéndice gramatical que Gomez Tarrego hizo para mi María Moliner edición de 2000 (que ya es del siglo pasado) recomienda el uso de "Vigésimo primera (edición)" como se dice "decimo segunda".  A comporbar si la RAE preconiza también el uso de decima segunda...


----------



## Probo

Hola otra vez: si no recuerdo mal, la RAE da como único ordinal válido para el número 12 "duodécimo/duodécima", aunque permite también el uso de los cardinales como ordinales a partir del 11. "Alfonso XII(Doce)", "Juan XXIII (veintitrés)": El problema para "decimotercero" es que es una sola palabra y, por tanto no admite marcas morfológicas en su interior. Los cardinales se escriben en español es una sola palabra hasta el veintinueve (después, treinta, treinta y uno, etc.), y los ordinales en una sola palabra hasta el decimonoveno (después vigésimo/a, vigésimo/a primero/a, etc.). La verdad es que hace tiempo que no consulto esto, así que si alguien tiene información actualizada, la recibiré con gusto. Saludos a todos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Algunas puntualizaciones.
Es posible -y obligatorio las más de las veces- escribir todos los ordinales compuestos en varias palabras. Sin embargo, a veces, es más usual escribirlos en una sola palabra. Es la grafía más corriente -*pero no obligatoria*- para las formas que van desde 13° a 19°. *Décimo quinto* es correcto pero *decimoquinto* es más corriente.
En este último caso el último elemento concuerda: la _decimoquinta edición _de la RAE
Si el ordinal compuesto está escrito en varias palabras, *cada uno de sus elementos concuerda.*
_La vigésima primera edición de la RAE._ 
Sacado del suplemento de Clave. Añade: _la vigésimo primera edición es incorrecto.
_Sin más


----------



## alizee_tuccini

Hola todos! Busco la palabra española para decir : 21ème
No sé lo que podria ser...
Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Evitxu

vigésimo primero


----------



## valvende

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola a todos 
estoy perdida 
me puede ayudar con : onzième, douzième et dizième. se habla de pagar plazos
gracias a todos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Dixième: décimo
Onzième: undécimo / onceavo
Douzième: Duodécimo / doceavo

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

No entiendo tu pregunta 
- onzième
- douzième
- dixième

¿Esto te ayuda?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Rizzos

Hola 
Por un lado tenemos los quebrados/divisiones/particiones.
Onceavo, doceavo, décima
Nos dice que parte tenemos del total. Ej. Sacó de la cuenta la onceava parte de su dinero.

Los números ordinales son,Undécimo (decimo primero), duodécimo (décimo segundo), décimo.
 
Expresan un orden, una posición. Ej. Llegó a la meta en undécimo (decimoprimer) lugar.
Ha sacado la decimo segunda mejor nota (Ha sacado la duodécima mejor nota)
*Ojo, cuando hablamos*, cometemos mucho el error, de usar los quebrados como números ordinales, llegó a meta en onceavo lugar.
Te lo encontrarás bastante en lenguaje oral (y más de lo que deberías en lenguaje escrito), pero no olvides que no es la forma correcta.


----------



## valvende

muchas gracias   


val


----------



## op31

Nueva pregunta
​Bonjour à tous !Je me pose une question. Comment traduit-on les "ème" en espagnol ?3ème4ème43ème ...Merci beaucoup !


----------



## lobolarsen

C'est beaucoup plus compliqué que ça, par exemple : pour *43ème* on dit : *cuadragésimo tercero*. En espagnol, les ordinaux, il faut les mémoriser. 

Mais surtout, n’essai pas de le traduire par *cuarenta y tres avo*, c’est incorrect.

  Pour le chiffres, par contre : 43º, 3º, 24º.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Jette un oeil à cette page (números ordinales) ...par exemple.


----------



## op31

Oulala en effet c'est compliqué !Merci à vous deux.Je dois mettre 43ème dans un texte, je vais me contenter de l'écrire en chiffres avec ° : 43°.Merci encore !


----------



## jprr

op31 said:


> ...Je dois mettre 43ème dans un texte, ...


En es tu sûr(e)?
Dans *bien des cas* l'espagnol n'utilise pas les ordinaux.
Là où nous disons le XVIIème siècle l'espagnol dit el siglo XVII ...
Enfin...


----------



## op31

Je traduis un texte du français à l'espagnol. Et la phrase est :

"La société entame aujourd'hui sa 43ème année d'existence".

"la sociedad empieza hoy su 43° año de existencia" 

J'ai le droit non?
Merci ^^


----------



## lobolarsen

Tu as le droit, oui. Mais *su cuadragésimo tercer año* serait plus correct. (On supprime "o" si l'ordinal est placé devant le nom, oui, les ordinaux en espagnol c'est la galère.)


----------



## op31

Merci infiniment. Et après on ose nous dire que le français est une langue difficile...^^


----------



## GURB

Hola
Mais il y a moyen de simplifier en espagnol, c'est ce que préconise la Agencia EFE dans son célèbre Manual de español urgente.
L_os cardinales pueden funcionar como ordinales a partir del 10°: capítulo décimo o diez; el sexagésimo aniversario o el sesenta aniversario.
Se tenderá a utilizar los ordinales entre el 1° y el 20°: 3En la decimoctava etapa de la vuelta...Al cumplirse el undécimo aniversario de...".
Y los cardinales siempre, a partir del 21°: "La setenta y cinco promoción de..."; La veintiséis edición de...;se celebró la ciento cincuenta representación; página trescientas veinticuatro".
_Telles sont les préconisations des concepteurs de ce manuel à l'adresse des journalistes.


----------



## saintest66

Les ordinaux sont en effet … complexes; il faut en revenir à ce que dit Gurb qui est la sagesse; concernant les congrès par exemple ' el 47 congreso de' et on lit et dit el cuarenta y siete congreso; c'est tellement plus simple. Salut


----------



## lorenzolan

Salut,
C'est vrai qu'on utilise souvent les cardinaux au lieu des ordinaux, mais à mes oreilles ça sonne quand même faux. Je dirais plutôt "el congreso número cuarenta y siete".

Et dans le texte à traduire


> "La société entame aujourd'hui sa 43ème année d'existence".
> 
> "la sociedad empieza hoy su 43° año de existencia"


 
"La sociedad empieza hoy su cuarenta y tres año de existencia" me paraît complètement impossible, je dirais même qu'à entendre ça on ne le comprendrait pas immédiatement... 
Pour l'écriture, aucun problème, on met "43°", après le lecteur vera ce qu'il en fait...


----------



## crisbel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 

Bonjour!
Me gustaria saber la palabra correcta para decir "Quiero ir al piso número 12. En español y ***

Una sola pregunta por hilo
Tu pregunta hacia el francés está aquí
Gévy (moderadora)

Gracias


----------



## Frai Escoba

Hola Crisbel:
En español yo utilizaría: duodécimo. Te aconsejo el siguiente articulo: http://cvc.cervantes.es/ALHABLA/museo_horrores/museo_002.htm

*** Norme 2
Gévy (moderadora)

Saludos

PS: también notarás que se dice "doceavo" o "dozavo" en lugar de doseavo.


----------



## Pinairun

*Duodécimo* = *1/12*
Dozavo = 1/12
Doceavo = 1/12.

*Duodécimo* = *12º*
Décimo segundo = 12º
Décimosegundo = 12º

Por lo tanto, duodécimo es una palabra homónima porque tanto significa el número fraccionario 1/12 como el ordinal 12º.

Así, podemos decir:
Piso duodécimo
Piso décimo segundo
Piso décimosegundo

Pero NO
Piso dozavo 
Piso doceavo.

Normalmente, para nombrar los pisos altos se usan más los números cardinales: Piso primero, piso segundo, pero piso diez, piso doce, piso treinta y cuatro.

Saludos


----------



## crisbel

Gracias!
Solo no se puede decir? piso diez, piso 11? Correcto?
Voy al piso onceavo?  Me confundi con 11, 112 13 14 etc
Me lo aclara por favor.
Gracias por su bondad.


----------



## Pinairun

crisbel said:


> Gracias!
> Solo no se puede decir? piso diez, piso 11? Correcto?
> Voy al piso onceavo? Me confundi con 11, 112 13 14 etc
> Me lo aclara por favor.
> Gracias por su bondad.


 
La terminación _-*avo*_ indica que es una *fracción*, EXCEPTO  EN "OCTAVO", que indica fracción y orden.

1/8 = Un octavo = Un todo dividido en 8 partes iguales.
8º = Octavo = Piso 8º

1/11 = Un onceavo = Una unidad dividida en 11 partes iguales.
1/12 = Un doceavo = Una unidad dividida en 12 partes iguales
1/13 = Un treceavo...

*NO* SE PUEDE DECIR:
Piso onceavo
Piso doceavo
Piso treceavo.

*SÍ *SE PUEDE DECIR:
Piso 11, piso undécimo, piso décimo primero, piso 11º
Piso 12, piso duodécimo, piso décimo segundo, piso décimosegundo, piso 12º


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Totalmente de acuerdo con *Pina*. Es un error muy difundido, incluso entre los profesionales de la lengua, tales como periodistas y comentaristas, confundir las fracciones con los ordinales.


----------



## crisbel

Buenas noches,
A todos!!!
Quiero agradecer por la tremenda ayuda en la participación contestandome y mostrandome la correcta forma de hablar correctamente al enumerar los pisos... asi que ahora ya sé como decir  piso 12.. "voy al piso décimo segundo" etc ... el enlace es muy bueno también!!

Crisbel


----------



## kat's

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¡Hola!

J'étudie actuellement l'ouvrage "uso de la gramática nivel  elemental" et je n'ai pas les corrigés 
Bref... J'ai des exercices  dans lesquels je dois écrire  les numéraux ordinaux et cardinaux.
Dans un exercice, je me retrouve avec cet ensemble de numéro 7° 2°
à écrire en toute lettre.
Comment dois-je écrire cela?

Merci 
A bientôt


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kat's said:


> Nueva pregunta​
> 
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> ¡Hola!
> 
> J'étudie actuellement l'ouvrage "uso de la gramática nivel elemental" et je n'ai pas les corrigés
> Bref... J'ai des exercices dans lesquels je dois écrire les numéraux ordinaux et cardinaux.
> Dans un exercice, je me retrouve avec cet ensemble de numéro 7° 2°
> à écrire en toute lettre.
> Comment dois-je écrire cela?
> 
> Merci
> A bientôt


 
Si nous considérons que la transcription est exacte, c-à-d, pas de virgule ou de tiret entre les deux et que ce n'est pas 72º, il faudra regarder le dictionnaire maison:

- septième
- deuxième


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Kat's:

Tu es sûre que ce n'est pas piso 7º, (puerta) 2 ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Maiteh

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour!

J'aimerais savoir comment se dit deux cent-cinquantième en espagnol!
Je pensais à 'doscientos quincuagésimo', mais sans aucune certitude...

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide!

Maite


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Sería, si no me equivoco, *ducentésimo quincuagésimo*.


----------



## Paquita

Athos de Tracia said:


> , si no me equivoco



Este enlace lo confirma y te da muchísimos más...


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
Sin embargo, en España, generalmente a partir del décimo, se pueden sustituir los ordinales por cardinales, así que si dijeras "el doscientos cincuenta" también sería correcto.
Por ejemplo, casi nunca oirás "es el ducentésimo quincuagésimo aniversario de....", lo que se suele decir es "es el doscientos cincuenta aniversario de...." o "es el aniversario número doscientos cincuenta de..."
Saludos


----------



## evillgouki

Holá todos,
Tengo una pregunta, no sé que tengo que decir :
*Al piso quinto *o* al quinto piso*.
No estoy seguro para que se dice *Au cinquième étage *en Francés, y he visto escrito en un libro que *le vingtième siècle *se dice *el siglo veinte* en Español (y es muy similar).
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Dentellière

evillgouki said:


> Holá todos,
> Tengo una pregunta, no sé que tengo que decir :
> *Al piso quinto *o* al quinto piso*.
> No estoy seguro para que se dice *Au cinquième étage *en Francés, y he visto escrito en un libro que *le vingtième siècle *se dice *el siglo veinte* en Español (y es muy similar).
> Gracias por su ayuda.


 

Ambos; pero pienso que usamos más: "_Al quinto piso_" ( O simplemente:  "_Al quinto_"

Y si. Para los siglos es así en español. No usamos los números ordinales.

:]


----------



## Lucifer

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Como se traduce sta eabreviacion? es para decir en frances "nuestro 100ème miembro" (notre centième membre)...
Muchas gracias !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Au-dessus de 20e, on prefère en espagnol (en Espagne, du moins) utiliser des nombres cardinaux. 

El miembro número 100.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

